# DRAGjet Resin's update.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

it's been a while,but im getting up to speed before surgery.I have finished the Aurora 67 Camaro mold,working on the Charger,then the Mako.these cars will be made using original Aurora cars that have been recycled ala the Vitale method.You will be able to get a lime camaro or purple charger etc..in original material!!Very excited about these!Price will be higher than my usual cars due to time involved and of course,rarity of color material.hope you guys are as excited about these as I am!
Christian:thumbsup:


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

Can't wait for some photos. I'll order a few... I hope your surgery goes well!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sounds cool! :thumbsup: 
Good luck with the surgery, also. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks guys,just found out im going to be a father again!!!WOO HOO!
Christian


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Dragula,
WOW.... Casting some great cars, Going for surgery, And now going to be a Father again.... Talk about a full plate..:freak:

Here it goes... Can't wait to see the new cars you will be doing, Good luck on the surgery and hope all goes well, And congrats on becoming a father again..:woohoo:
I believe that covers it..:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Awesome, Chris!:thumbsup:

So.....I s'pose adopting me is now out of the question, yeah?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats and well wishes for everything going on.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dragula said:


> Thanks guys,just found out im going to be a father again!!!WOO HOO!
> Christian


Sounds like yer back isnt all that bad after all ...hahahahahaha! :devil:

Congrats to yer entire family!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery Drag! Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Dang, Please tell me resin casting doens't have any conections to causing fatherhood!!!
Good luck with all, RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Awesome, Chris!:thumbsup:
> 
> So.....I s'pose adopting me is now out of the question, yeah?


as what, his grandfather, lol


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Dang, Please tell me resin casting doens't have any conections to causing fatherhood!!!
> Good luck with all, RM


Resin casting,.... never heard it called that, but you can mold from just about anything. Better leave that one alone LOL. congrats Chris!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Sounds like yer back isnt all that bad after all ...hahahahahaha! :devil:


 
Kinda had the same thought Bill. :devil: 

 Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

My back is bad..hers is good..hubba hubba!!
Christian


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

good luck Chris, now you'll need at least 3 of every car, lol.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gotta love crying babies...Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*



Dragula said:


> Thanks guys,just found out im going to be a father again!!!WOO HOO!
> Christian


Congratulations Drag! :woohoo:

Twins? Triplets? Dare I say Quadruplets?:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:

Bob...Live from Kentucky it's Late Night with Daddy Dragula...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Oh the horror...the horror!!!
Christian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Oh the horror...the horror!!!
> Christian


*hug* It'll be ok, Chris.....really, it will.:thumbsup:


----------

